# Filmed fly outing at Veto on Saturday



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/65063748


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Carp on a fly, the most underrated game fish in this country. 

Great video. I saved it to burn to a DVD when enough carp on the fly videos are posted.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

FISNFOOL said:


> Carp on a fly, the most underrated game fish in this country.
> 
> Great video. I saved it to burn to a DVD when enough carp on the fly videos are posted.


I have enough footage now to make a really long video on carp on the fly...which is a project I intend to pursue towards the end of this year. I agree, HIGHLY underrated. Anybody who rolls their eyes at the thought of carp on the fly has never hooked one.


----------



## Bronzeback60 (May 20, 2009)

they are fun to catch on a fly rod

at times it feels like you have a 100 lb fish on the other end

the largest one I have caught so far is about 10 lbs

you have to be real stealthy to find them


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

great viedos man!! Got me jones-ing.. I must admit, those fish seemed easy...LOL the Great Miami Fish we stalk would never let you false cast within 30 ft of them and youd never be able to pull the indicator over these guys, We have to lead them and wait for them to come to your fly.. perhaps its a lake vs river thing?? any one else to chime in on that aspect or have similar thoughts? Way more patience involved here when we sight fish, Now when Im actively nymphing.. thats a blast and prime time up here will be in the next 2-3 weeks! If anyone is in the Dayton area and wants to get a carp on the fly, easy pickings.. just let me know and Ill blindfold you and take yo to the secret spot..Ha ha

Salmonid


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Mark, I think it's a combination of water clarity and feeding activity. The water there is fairly dirty most of the time, especially when the fish are rooting around and feeding. I hit 4-5 fish with my kayak that day that I didn't see due to the chop on the water on the main mud flat. I have caught them there with maybe 2-3' of fly line out.


----------

